# Loud Woman Kicked Off Train



## MA-Caver (May 19, 2011)

> Wed May 18, 10:01 am ET                 *Loud cell-phone talker removed from quiet car by police*
> 
> 
> A woman who was escorted off an Amtrak train by police last weekend  after she allegedly refused to stop talking loudly on her cell-phone has  the Internet cheering her fate.
> ...


It's one thing to be yapping on the cell phone with a family/friend and annoying others besides you... but for *16 hours*? I wonder if they got it right? I mean she sat there for 16 hours without getting up, going to the bathroom? 
Either way loud yakky people are annoying and they do need to be told to STFU sometimes. Funny thing is that she said that SHE was being wronged. 



> KOMO News reports that Lakeysha Beard says she felt "disrespected"  by the incident, though passengers said it was Beard who was being rude  by refusing to stop yapping while sitting in one of the train's  designated quiet cars.


When asked to be quiet she got belligerent or "aggressive" as the article states

I think a easier solution would be a device that knocks out cell phone reception in those cars alone... you want to chat ? then leave the car and go to where you can get reception. Otherwise just like in the theaters and other quiet places... turn the damned thing off and just... relax for a while.


----------



## granfire (May 19, 2011)

lol, I read that this morning...and I, too was struck by the 16 hour talk marathon...she must have awesome batteries in that cellphone of hers! 

(and no, those cell phone addicts take the conversation to the john with them...however pleasant the thought is for the other side....)

Yep, I think the tide is turning and people wish for better manners in public again...
(I wonder if she told complaining passengers that her conversating was private...)


----------



## Flying Crane (May 19, 2011)

granfire said:


> (and no, those cell phone addicts take the conversation to the john with them...however pleasant the thought is for the other side....)


 
Whenever I'm in a public restroom and someone is in there talking on their cell phone, I always make sure to flush a couple times.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 19, 2011)

Cops Remove Nonstop Cellphone Talker From Amtrak



> (Pretend phone is vibrating and answer it) Hello?  Hello?  I can't  hear you.  (Louder) I can't hear you - some ******* is shouting on his  cell phone on the train and it's too loud to hear you.  I said some  *******...what does he/she look like?  (Look at offender closely and  describe him/her into your phone, again loudly).  Yes, he/she does look  like an (expletive)."
> People laugh, the talker is shamed.  Win/Win.


----------



## LuckyKBoxer (May 19, 2011)

well they said her cellphone was not a superphone, she was using the trains phone charging stations to stay charged.
Also the car was a "Quiet Car" which is specifically designed to not have that kind of nonsense. 
I have never been on a long distance train ride, or in a quiet car, so I am not exactly sure of the situation, but I would think that Quiet is there for a reason.


----------



## Omar B (May 19, 2011)

I saw that yesterday and found it pretty funny.  

I've been on a long train ride, from NY to Toronto with my dad for fun.  Quite liked it, not as cramped as one would assume.  But I can see how in a confined car, like any confining space, would be annoying.  

I remember when they just introduced the quite car and it was a big deal for the NY to DC morning commuters.


----------



## stone_dragone (May 19, 2011)

Rant....

Slap the ***** (hard) and tell her to get off the damn train (and the twinkies and ho-hos while she's at it).

[edit] Rest of the rant was incompatible with good order and discipline  

Rant complete. Thank you for your time.


----------



## sfs982000 (May 19, 2011)

There is something that is just so hilarious about this whole thing.  Unfortunately I smell a lawsuit coming.


----------



## Ken Morgan (May 19, 2011)

No different then smoking in a non-smoking area to me. If you wish to use this car, these are the rules, if you don't agree with the rules, don't use the bloody car then.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (May 19, 2011)

Flying Crane said:


> Whenever I'm in a public restroom and someone is in there talking on their cell phone, I always make sure to flush a couple times.



I do more than that.  Just sayin'...


----------



## WC_lun (May 19, 2011)

I wonder why it is so very hard for some people to understand rules are for everyone, not everyone else.  In this case a quiet car means, well quiet.  Can't be quiet then get your butt out of the car.


----------



## granfire (May 19, 2011)

WC_lun said:


> I wonder why it is so very hard for some people to understand rules are for everyone, not everyone else.  In this case a quiet car means, well quiet.  Can't be quiet then get your butt out of the car.



But you are you....

and other people, some, a select few....think the rules are for them that other people....and what better place to have a nice phone conversation than in a otherwise quiet room....

(I am with you though....)


----------



## Carol (May 19, 2011)

LuckyKBoxer said:


> well they said her cellphone was not a superphone, she was using the trains phone charging stations to stay charged.
> Also the car was a "Quiet Car" which is specifically designed to not have that kind of nonsense.
> I have never been on a long distance train ride, or in a quiet car, so I am not exactly sure of the situation, but I would think that Quiet is there for a reason.



Yup.  The "Quiet Car" is a no-cell-phone car.  Its marked as such. 

Amtrak provides power outlets and wifi for their riders, plus a train ride doesn't have the low-oxygen environment of a plane.  During the business day it isn't unusual to see people doing business from their seat (laptop in front of them, cell phone in hand) just as they would in the office.  The Quiet Cars were designed for people that want to get away from the chatter.  

It doesn't mean a person in a quiet car is cut off from their cell -- all they have to do is walk to a place where cell phone use is permitted, such as the dining car.


----------



## Kenpo Missle 47 (May 19, 2011)

people always find something to complain about now in days and will even make stuff up to get you to stop what you doing ? drama drama drama


----------



## Flying Crane (May 19, 2011)

Bill Mattocks said:


> I do more than that. Just sayin'...


 
it's implied.


----------



## MA-Caver (May 19, 2011)

Carol said:


> It doesn't mean a person in a quiet car is cut off from their cell -- all they have to do is walk to a place where cell phone use is permitted, such as the dining car.


Yeah true but some people like to eat in peace too ya know? heh.


----------



## David43515 (May 19, 2011)

MA-Caver said:


> I think a easier solution would be a device that knocks out cell phone reception in those cars alone... you want to chat ? then leave the car and go to where you can get reception. Otherwise just like in the theaters and other quiet places... turn the damned thing off and just... relax for a while.


 
I seem to recall reading last year about a couple of churches in California that had installed cellphone jammers that had a range of about 60 feet each, effectively creating a dead space in the chapel where you couldn`d get a signal. Seemed like a great idea, and it`s private property after all, right? Wrong. The FCC came down on them like a ton of bricks. Jamming radio frequencies is apparently a federal offense that they get very, very upset about. I can`t recall if the fines were waived when they removed the jammers or not.


----------



## sfs982000 (May 20, 2011)

bill mattocks said:


> i do more than that. Just sayin'...


lol


----------

